# Southwest Georgia/Tall Pines Field Trial



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

SWGA Derby 

21 Derby call backs for 2nd series:
1,3 6,7,8,9,12,13,16,17,19,20 21,22,2324,25,27,29 30,31


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

TPRC Qual
Call Backs to Water Blind are:
1,3,4,5,7,8,9,10,11,12,13,15,17,21,23,25,26,27,29,30,31,32


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

SWGA Derby 


21 Derby call backs for 3rd series:
1,3 6,7,8,9,12,13,16,17,19,20 21,22,2324,25,27,29 30,31
* NO Dogs were dropped!!!!*


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

TPRC Qual call backs for 4th Series are:
1,3,4,8,9,10,11,13,15,21,29,30,31,32


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

SWGA Derby call backs for the 4th series are:
3,6,8,9,16,17,18,20,21,22,23,24,25,27,29,30,31

As of closing of 3rd Series, 4th series tentative plan is to be ran on Bill Barstows property in the morning.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Tall Pines Qualifying Results

1st- #15 Floyd/ De Vos
2nd- #31 Puck/Patton
3rd- #1 Preacher/Price
4th- #29 Sarg/Strickland
RJ- #3 Tater/Overby

JAM's- 4,8,9,10,30


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Sorry about the last minute update...SWGA Derby 4th series location has been changed to Pine Tree Farm South (Bruce Halls Property). Please use south Enterance. Thank you


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

SWGA Open call backs are
1,4,12,13,18,20,21,22,24,27,28,29,30,31,38,39,47,48,49,51,55,56


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

SWGA Open call backs are:
18,22,30,38,39,47,48,49,55,56


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

SWGA Derby - Partial Results as told to me:

1st) #9 Bo Whoop: O - Bill Goldstein, H - 
2nd) 19 Bond: O - Houston Watson, H - Jason Baker
3rd) 24 Giddy: O/H Randy Whittaker
4th) 3 Ripple: )O - Alex Washburn, H - Jason Baker
RJ) ?????
Jams) 23, ?????????

sorry for incomplete info . . . 

rita


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

way to go Bond.....Karma cheering from Texas in the snow


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

SWGA AM 
23 call backs to double blind:
1,3,4,5,6,7,8,11,14,16,21,25,26,27,28,30,31,35,38,39,41,42,45


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

SWGA AM
10 dogs to water blind in AM: 
5,11,14,16,25,30,35,38,39,42


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Heard of one more SWGA Derby Jam:

Harjo - Owner: Lee McNair, Handler Bubba Joiner

Congratulations to Lee and Bubba and all Derby finishers!

rita


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any callbacks for the Q?


----------



## BK Tosadori (Oct 24, 2013)

Congratulations to John Lash and LB on the Blue in the Open - NEW FC!


----------



## CamoDog (Dec 9, 2010)

Congrats John and LB !!


----------



## Butch Chambers (Feb 26, 2007)

Way to go Bo and Billy!


----------



## nhegerty (Nov 1, 2011)

Would someone be so kind as to post the Open results? Thanks


----------



## BK Tosadori (Oct 24, 2013)

Sorry, but I only know that LB got first.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks Rita. He was just one bird away from a perfect trial and that bird wasn't bad. Lee has done a great job with Harjo. All I did was have the pleasure of saying his name four times.


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

SO Happy to hear about LB! HUGE congrats to John ... great things happen for great people & dogs


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Congrats to John and LB.


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Yippy...Bond wins the second derby!!! Congrats to Houston...Jason...and team


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Bill Landau and now FC AFC Drake Bay's Parting of the Sea on the amateur win and qualifying for the Nationals. Also placing his other Josh with a 3rd in the Am.


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

SWGA AM Results

1st- #11 Moses/Landau earned AFC Title and qualified for 2015 National AM
2nd-#42 Player/Brown
3rd- #35 Joshua/Landau
4th- #25 Ellie/Thompson

RJ- #39 Lucky/Clendaniel


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Lpgar said:


> way to go Bond.....Karma cheering from Texas in the snow


yes we are proud of Bond in Texas, Holland says well done son!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Congratulations to Pat Barstow and Taz on their win in the Q. Lookout for that team in the future.


----------



## houston--whk (Jul 28, 2011)

Thank you, Gar and Ed. Without a doubt, I'm very pleased with Bond. My hat is off to Jason Baker and his team for a job well done, not only with Bond but with all the young dogs on his truck. I appreciate their hard work.


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Way to got Bill and Moses 2 in a row. You are one great team. Bill you have come a long way.
WOW New AFC
Bruce & Betty


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Pat Barstow and Taz, and Bill Landau and Moses. Way to go!!


----------

